# Mara PL62S some questions!



## DRAXXMENVONE (Jun 19, 2018)

Hi folks. I've seen a really great deal on a Mara PL62S (I'm guessing the reduction is because of the imminent release of the MaraX). Apart from the finish and the knobs, is there anything different between the S model and the Deluxe model in terms of operation?

Also, should I want to upgrade the knobs to phenolic, are these a standard fitting? ie. can I buy better quality knobs to fit?

Thanks for any help!


----------



## DRAXXMENVONE (Jun 19, 2018)

Sorry. Just found Dave's review. I'd still like to know about the knobs though!

https://coffeeequipmentreviews.wordpress.com/2017/11/20/lelit-mara-pl62s/


----------



## 17845 (Jan 10, 2018)

You can buy the wooden upgrade (approx £85), not sure about the other knobs though.

As far as I know there is no difference apart from cosmetic.


----------



## DRAXXMENVONE (Jun 19, 2018)

hubcap said:


> You can buy the wooden upgrade (approx £85), not sure about the other knobs though.
> 
> As far as I know there is no difference apart from cosmetic.
> 
> <img alt="PLA2200-2.thumb.jpg.21cd156ad3058da9e91f522eba29c4ad.jpg" data-fileid="36994" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2020_03/PLA2200-2.thumb.jpg.21cd156ad3058da9e91f522eba29c4ad.jpg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">


Aye. Many thanks! I saw that but am rather fond of the phenolic ones! I've only seen the wooden kit for £100.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

You can get the walnut set for 85 euro postage included at lamacchinadelcafe website


----------



## DRAXXMENVONE (Jun 19, 2018)

Stanic said:


> You can get the walnut set for 85 euro postage included at lamacchinadelcafe website


 Wonder if I can spray them phenolic black? ?


----------



## John Yossarian (Feb 2, 2016)

DRAXXMENVONE said:


> Wonder if I can spray them phenolic black? ?


 Who is going to stop you? ?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

DRAXXMENVONE said:


> Wonder if I can spray them phenolic black? ?


 I reckon if you don't get the knock down special deal PL62S you will always wonder. I think you should get it and then when the MaraX machines come onto the forum you can tell em you saved £200 quid. Then you can get into the coffee equivalent of a "dance fight" over which is best value.










I will sit back and...


----------



## DRAXXMENVONE (Jun 19, 2018)

DavecUK said:


> I reckon if you don't get the knock down special deal PL62S you will always wonder. I think you should get it and then when the MaraX machines come onto the forum you can tell em you saved £200 quid. Then you can get into the coffee equivalent of a "dance fight" over which is best value.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Haha. Mara smackdown! BRING IT ON!


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

DRAXXMENVONE said:


> Haha. Mara smackdown! BRING IT ON!


 You see I've no axe to grind, my Lelit shares go up either way....


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

DRAXXMENVONE said:


> Wonder if I can spray them phenolic black? ?


 Sure you can ?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)




----------

